

Xen as kernel module (like KVM) - timf
http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2009/03/06/hosted-xen-project/

======
timf
This is great because it will mean distributions/admins can integrate Xen
faster and with less steps and pitfalls.

I've been professionally tied up with Xen for about five years and while I
don't have any problems dealing with it, it is still a pain for many people to
get started. And much more than just "a pain" if their nodes are using
technologies sensitive to kernel changes (which is often the case in HPC).

